# Beta Alanine side effects



## ExLe (Aug 2, 2011)

I started using Beta Alanine 800mg 4 times a day as per instructions on the bottle. Even on the 1st day I noticed a huge pump difference durring my workout, but I noticed that I was having trouble with my breathing. I could breath, but it felt like I needed to take a deep breath but couldn't. I have also had this side effect with L. Arginine. I stopped taking it after 2 days as it seemed to get worse. After a couple days off of the Beta my breathing returned to normal. Has anybody else had this same side effect or know why this is happening. Thanks all...


----------



## oufinny (Aug 2, 2011)

No, sounds like you need to talk with your doctor.  An amino acid that is already in your body should not cause shortness of breath.  Beta Alanine causes flushing, similar but not the same a niacin when dosed around 2+ grams at a time but it is very safe to take at higher doses as well.  Something is not right with this, ask next time you are at the docs office.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 4, 2011)

Yea, thats not normal. I take beta alanine daily and have never had any negative side effects.


----------



## TampaSRT (Aug 4, 2011)

Grizzly Adams said:


> Yea, thats not normal. I take beta alanine daily and have never had any negative side effects.


^^ This.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 4, 2011)

a buddy of mine said it gave him limp dik hahah

doubt it brah. i laughed in his face


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been taking beta alanine for a year. Helped me out big time I used to get out of control muscle cramps and they pretty much completely stopped since I started taking it. Did cause an annoying tingling for a while but after a few months of use even that totally stopped. Try using just 500mg at a time and if you still have problems it's not worth it.


----------



## pebble (Aug 4, 2011)

All of this sounds like a big case of placebo, but get to a Dr to do some blood work and see what’s going on.

And for those of you that are using BA, why are you?


----------



## squigader (Aug 4, 2011)

Try it again for a day or two and see if you get the same effect. If you do, just drop the stuff.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I started using Beta Alanine 800mg 4 times a day as per instructions on the bottle. Even on the 1st day I noticed a huge pump difference durring my workout, but I noticed that I was having trouble with my breathing. I could breath, but it felt like I needed to take a deep breath but couldn't. I have also had this side effect with L. Arginine. I stopped taking it after 2 days as it seemed to get worse. After a couple days off of the Beta my breathing returned to normal. Has anybody else had this same side effect or know why this is happening. Thanks all...


Not a normal side effect, i would stop taking it.


----------



## pwloiacano (Aug 5, 2011)

Can someone please tell me what the recommended dosage of this is?  I read that it is supposed to be taken pre-workout?  What about on non-workout days?


----------



## mobeezy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

def not normal as others have said. If you aren't going to get checked out at least try a different brand. Maybe the previous one had something added in it you didn't aggree with.


----------

